# Frist AP just like Lazersteve.....Check it out step by step



## Anonymous (Apr 1, 2009)

Frist AP Broke my cherry!!!!!!Baby Thank to Lazersteve...lol
Need help maybe your comments helpful..Just got the gold out of the AP looks good so far.....can't wait to HCI CL then melt....in little bar

Update...here is my Nugget need a hotter fire probpane not getting it...LOL


Keith

Sex is still better then Gold


----------



## wop1969 (Apr 1, 2009)

So far it Looks good to me.

Keep adjatating that AP.


----------



## istari9 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a fish tank bubbler running on mine. I have the tubing laced through the holes I drilled and allow it to bubble during the process.

Ray


----------



## wop1969 (Apr 1, 2009)

from what I have read for keeping the reaction going good Ray has the right idea.

I am doing the bubbler on my old AP now to see if I can recycle it, should work but nothing works, untill it works


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2009)

gold1961 said:


> Sex is still better then Gold



It's according to what Gold is going for that day. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

